# Rigs 3/11-3/12



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I left Sportsmans a little after 8pm Friday evening with crew of 3 + me. Our first stop after leaving the pass as about 65 miles out. We caught a Blackfin, a nice AJ, and a bunch of Large Hardtails in the hour or so that we were there. Next stop was Marlin. started jigging there and had Blackfin on almost every drop. I tried chunking for a while but only more Blackfin to show for it. about sun rise my crew was tired of jigging so I put out a small trolling spread consisting of a stretch 25 down the middle and a skirted ballyhoo on each side. first lap around the rig, three drags scream. One broke the line, one comes unhooked, and a 2# YFT hits the deck on the stretch... while resetting the spread, the regulator that was fishing the rig comes over and parks exactly where we had just been hit and starts throwing top water and dropping jigs. pass #2, pulling not far off the bow of the regulator, 3 more drags scream, this time on comes unhooked and 2 40# - 50# YFT hit the deck. After this pass, Deliverance shows up and pull a spread through to school, I could tell they go a knockdown or two, but could not tell the final results. Pass #3, as be bend around the regulator still sitting right were we were stying to troll through, center drag starts screaming. Fish felt a little larger but comes unhooked shortly into the fight. after that no more love from the Tuna so we called it a day and got back to the dock about 11:00... Hopefully there will be some pictures to surface soon...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Ricky had told me you guys did well. Perfect report except no pics!!


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

no pics? none of this happend.


----------



## 123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Reeldog80,

Wanted to thank you again for letting us borrow your ice buckets on Friday night, maybe I can return the favor one day. We ended up with 12 yft and one wahoo.


----------

